# on the hunt for REAL LR3



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

well guys need to find the good stuff.  Anyone blood test their LR3 with decent results please post.  looking for a dom supplier thats legit.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 27, 2012)

I don`t know if is this out off topic or not a good suggestion but will be nice to have one of this reaserch companies who advertise here to gave some for testing by some members with the real interest of test and get blood work done. If this is not a good post by any means plase Mods deleted


----------



## Spongy (Jun 27, 2012)

You and me both gymrat.  I have had PISS POOR results from my blood tests and research.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 27, 2012)

I need to do some hunting to find some articles I read earlier this year... but the basics of the argument talked about how IGF-1 LR3 was not as good for muscle building as previously thought (at least administered in that fashion). The article focused on how creation of IGF in the pancreas from exo-HGH administration was far more beneficial to muscle growth than exo-IGF. Damn, I need to start saving these articles! lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I don`t know if is this out off topic or not a good suggestion but will be nice to have one of this reaserch companies who advertise here to gave some for testing by some members with the real interest of test and get blood work done. If this is not a good post by any means plase Mods deleted



it would be nice but im not sure if it would happen.  if the tests were poor it would be lots of bad PR for them.  so i could be great, with someone showing good results or it could goto the shitter.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

id like to get some from *** but ordering with him isnt that easy....

we need a peptide supplier with legit product, that you can order at any time.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 27, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> it would be nice but im not sure if it would happen.  if the tests were poor it would be lots of bad PR for them.  so i could be great, with someone showing good results or it could goto the shitter.



true thats why I was like unsure was a good idea or not for reasons like this one you point out. We just hope for someone to get on a rat lab status...lol I will love to do it once in the states.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 28, 2012)

if we test something that proves bunk the company will get hit hard with BS from everyone here.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 28, 2012)

If I were to consider using IGF again I would probably choose to try the igf lr3 made by the same ppl that make riptropins.

 They obviously know how to make good gh so if anyone has good lr3, they would be your guys.

I've had piss poor results from lr3 but did see a 204 pt increase to my igf levels after 100mcg IGF-DES


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> If I were to consider using IGF again I would probably choose to try the igf lr3 made by the same ppl that make riptropins.
> 
> They obviously know how to make good gh so if anyone has good lr3, they would be your guys.
> 
> I've had piss poor results from lr3 but did see a 204 pt increase to my igf levels after 100mcg IGF-DES



******************************


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 28, 2012)

..............


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 28, 2012)

................


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like I will be able to research some IGF-LR3. I'll post results when I get it and test.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 17, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Looks like I will be able to research some IGF-LR3. I'll post results when I get it and test.



any update?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah i would realy like to find a legit lr3 peptide supplier....i can afford the riponovous right now on top of the rips

if it comes down to it im going to have to go with osta, at least the DES tested out good for zeek, but DES is not optimal for a stack with HGH i really need IGF1 lr3...this is fucking crazy

i wish brad would get back to us with the test from MP


----------



## Tim (Nov 1, 2012)

Any word on he test RawdyBrad or a good supplier gymrat?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 28, 2013)

Bumppppppppp


----------

